# Springville Marsh Nature Preserve to Close for Two Months



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Springville Marsh State Nature Preserve near Carey will close to the public beginning Aug. 6 for approximately two months for an environmental clean-up, according to the Ohio DNR.
More...

More...


----------

